# One night bonnet creek



## jaycee0426 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi need one night at least two bedroom, Tuesday 8/6/13. 
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2013)

Yee --- besides the MFs on the Wyndham points to reserve this unit, a Wyndham owner might have to pay for a reservation transaction and for housekeeping credits. But more likely, the owner will need a $99 Guest Certificate for you to check in.

Are you checking into other options?


----------



## jaycee0426 (Aug 4, 2013)

Could maybe do two nights. Monday and Tuesday or Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## GeraldineT (Aug 4, 2013)

jaycee0426 said:


> Hi need one night at least two bedroom, Tuesday 8/6/13.
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



I just checked the Wyndham site and nothing is available to book now.   So someone would already have to have it booked and not using.


----------

